# Help, I need driver for copam CP-2500



## snirrr (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey all, I am new in this forum.. And I need your help..
I have COPAM CP-2500 Plotter and I have the program Artcut 2005 and signcutX2 they are very old so I Bought corelDraw X4 and i cant cut with this program, the program don't identify the plotter..
Maybe somebody have driver for the coreldraw X4 or have a solution for me...?
I thought about buying the flexisign 8.5 but i'm not sure she support my plotter...

Many TNX, Snir


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Just use Corel Draw to design your vector art, then open the .eps file with SignCut for cutting.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

another great assist by US Cutters....questioned asked and Ken had a response in about 7 hours...hell I have been on hold with some vendors that long!

We should note that Ken does yeoman's service in supporting cutters on the forum


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> another great assist by US Cutters....questioned asked and Ken had a response in about 7 hours...hell I have been on hold with some vendors that long!
> 
> We should note that Ken does yeoman's service in supporting cutters on the forum


 
 I help when I can.

There also is a Copam Windows printer driver available on our support site: support.uscutter.com

So, it might be possible to load the Windows printer dirver, then configure Corel to cut/ plot directly to the Copam through that driver, but I personally have not had much success in getting it working, so I could not walk you through setting it up.


----------



## snirrr (Apr 2, 2009)

kenimes said:


> I help when I can.
> 
> There also is a Copam Windows printer driver available on our support site: support.uscutter.com
> 
> So, it might be possible to load the Windows printer dirver, then configure Corel to cut/ plot directly to the Copam through that driver, but I personally have not had much success in getting it working, so I could not walk you through setting it up.


First of all Tnx on your fast replay, I cant send the project that I done on corel draw to signcut because signcut doesnt support hebrew, i will try to use the windows driver if I will sucsses u will be the first to know how I done it...


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you tried exporting the Corel file in .eps format, then opening with SignCut, as opposed to using the application launcher?


----------



## mortezaakrami90 (10 mo ago)

Hello, do not be bored, I want the copam 2500 (artcut) cutter software, if you can send it to me


----------

